# Russell selectmen challenged by resident over appointment of Police Chief Jennifer Dubiel



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Town officials were questioned last night regarding the recent appointment of a new police chief and were criticized for failing to interview a candidate with 25 years of experience and instead hiring one with three years in law enforcement.

Resident Andrew T. Fox, son of former police Chief Thomas Fox and a state trooper out of Lee, asked Select Board members Jason Boyer, Pandora Hague and Chairman Keith Cortis the process by which they selected Chief Jennifer Dubiel for the part-time position.

"The process was not fair by any stretch of the imagination," he said when speaking in support of job candidate John "Jack" Godfrey, 61, of Montgomery.

Godfrey, contacted at home after the meeting Tuesday evening, said he learned of the opening from a posting at Town Hall and submitted his application materials by the closing date of July 9. The board, consisting of Hague and Boyer in Cortis' absence, appointed Dubiel the following evening at its July 10 meeting without interviewing Godfrey for the job, the only other candidate.

Godfrey retired as a trooper at the Russell State Police barracks after 25 years, was the head of security at Stanley Park in Westfield for two years, holds a bachelor of arts degree in criminal justice, is a graduate of the police academy and a former United States Marine and Vietnam veteran.

Dubiel, a Westfield resident, is a full-time police officer at Mount Holyoke College in South Hadley, graduated from a special state police academy for campus police, has been a Russell police officer for the past three years, rising to the rank of sergeant, and is currently studying for an associate's degree in criminal justice at Holyoke Community College.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/09/russell_selectmen_challenged_b.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

The fix is in what else is new.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> Town officials were questioned last night regarding the recent appointment of a new police chief and were criticized for failing to interview a candidate with 25 years of experience and instead hiring one with three years in law enforcement.
> 
> Resident Andrew T. Fox, son of former police Chief Thomas Fox and a state trooper out of Lee, asked Select Board members Jason Boyer, Pandora Hague and Chairman Keith Cortis the process by which they selected Chief Jennifer Dubiel for the part-time position.
> 
> ...


They are just following Oakhams lead. They did the same exact thing, except the clown didn't have any academy allegedly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

A part-time police chief???

Is Russell even in Massachusetts?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> A part-time police chief???
> 
> Is Russell even in Massachusetts?


 I think you call it Eastern New York.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Chief Fox's wife took care of my floor at Westfield State my freshman year. I felt bad for the things she had to clean up on Monday mornings.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a hard time believing someone with only three years on and no full time academy trumps someone with combat and job experience and even maturity on their side. The altitude and lack of oxygen in Russell is evident.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

lofu said:


> Chief Fox's wife took care of my floor at Westfield State my freshman year. I felt bad for the things she had to clean up on Monday mornings.


You animals were brutal on those buildings


----------

